# Serostim



## Supra (Apr 16, 2013)

Who is taking it and how do you like it?


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 16, 2013)

There they are again, damn Seros. They just keep haunting me and calling me. I can't take it anymore I'll be trying some out soon enough. From what I hear nobody is disappointed by any means. They are a lil pricey though. !SHRUGS!


----------



## Supra (Apr 17, 2013)

You will get them one day then you will never go back


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh? Are you using Seros now?


----------



## Supra (Apr 18, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> Oh? Are you using Seros now?



Yup sure am!


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 19, 2013)

So tell us how you like them and what differences you notice. Also what other GH you've used and duration on other brands. Sounds interesting. !SHRUGS!


----------



## Supra (Apr 22, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> So tell us how you like them and what differences you notice. Also what other GH you've used and duration on other brands. Sounds interesting. !SHRUGS!



Ive used Serostim, Norditropin, Nurtropin, Anke Bio Anasome.

The Nurtropin was sick cause it came in these premixed cartriges and you could stick a need in them and pull out what you want.  The Norditropin pens where cool cause it had a really cool delivery system. I had 1000iu of Legit anki bio before they started shipping fakes last year and loved it. I really go for whatever I can get my hands on atm. 

GH works differently for me everytime. I took it for a year and gained 40lbs. Then I took 3 months off and got on Anasome. That stuff was great quality and I could not tell a bit of difference btw Anasome and Serostim. Right now Im taking Sero and Im just killing it in the gym, good pumps fat burning and my strength is up and staying lean.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd be all over that stuff not for the greed of expense put on them.

I don't care what people say the price for the common man of that stuff is not worth it.

Stuff like that is a big reason for scams, it cost to much to pay for so burn some bros for good money and now they can have it.


----------



## Supra (Apr 22, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I'd be all over that stuff not for the greed of expense put on them.
> 
> I don't care what people say the price for the common man of that stuff is not worth it.
> 
> Stuff like that is a big reason for scams, it cost to much to pay for so burn some bros for good money and now they can have it.



Im lucky I have never been scammed or been taken advantage of then. Everyone I have delt with has always been helpful and never took my money or gave me fake product.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (May 27, 2013)

i have ran them before. loved them so much I just got a bunch more kits 

lean muscle mass gain/definition, fat burn, my waist was like it was 10 years ago when i was on.

i watched these come straight from pharmacy so i am def. G2G


----------



## CLSMTH700 (May 27, 2013)

Supra said:


> Right now Im taking Sero and Im just killing it in the gym, good pumps fat burning and my strength is up and staying lean.



How many IU are you running?


----------



## Supra (May 27, 2013)

CLSMTH700 said:


> How many IU are you running?



6iu every day


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 27, 2013)

Been about 2 weeks now. 4iued split in 2 doses. First time ever running gh. I know guys say it takes a few months to see/feel but I swear I can feel and see my body changing.
Now, I'm also running 500mg TestE/ew, 100mg TNE(oil) pre workout, 600mg TrenE/ew, 100mg/MastP/eod and var 60 mg/ed.
Next month I plan on upping to 6iu's/ed. Fuck it.

I'm gonna post some new pics in 2 months....I plan on being a completely new person.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (May 27, 2013)

Supra said:


> 6iu every day



when you gained 22lbs was that on GH alone?  how many iu then?


----------



## CLSMTH700 (May 27, 2013)

** I meant to say 40lbs


----------



## schultz1 (May 28, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Been about 2 weeks now. 4iued split in 2 doses. First time ever running gh. I know guys say it takes a few months to see/feel but I swear I can feel and see my body changing.
> Now, I'm also running 500mg TestE/ew, 100mg TNE(oil) pre workout, 600mg TrenE/ew, 100mg/MastP/eod and var 60 mg/ed.
> Next month I plan on upping to 6iu's/ed. Fuck it.
> 
> I'm gonna post some new pics in 2 months....I plan on being a completely new person.




GH with gear combo is a body recomposition in the making. Enjoy the ride, I did when I ran gh with my gear years ago. Blew up to almost 290 at around 16% bf and had to cut my finger nails way to regularly. grind on ben


----------



## Supra (Jun 3, 2013)

CLSMTH700 said:


> when you gained 40lbs was that on GH alone?  how many iu then?



3iu everyday


----------



## graniteman (Jun 5, 2013)

Had been running Hyge brown tops for about 6 months at 6 iu's ed 2 day off , started seros about 3 weeks ago at 6 ius and at this point I think they're actually pretty close.  Still early we shall see.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 5, 2013)

Ive heard that about the Seros and (.com.cn) Hyges being really close. Keep us posted Granite.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 9, 2013)

im only 1.5 weeks in 2iu a day of serostim 

honestly feel a little leaner in waist area 

good strength in gym, more vivid dreams 

also on my watson test cyp /trt


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 9, 2013)

actually pretty sure started last wed. so I guess that makes 12 days on @ 2iu pm ... with the occasional/random 1iu extra in the am or before my workout


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 12, 2013)

Supra said:


> 6iu every day



are you on trt or running any test / anything else ?

or are you just running 6iu a day?

im feeling slightly tired already from 2iu serostim but im also on test cyp. thinking of lowering test dose and upping gh ...

and also curious about HGH alone, Ive always used it with test


----------

